# San Jeronimo,San Valero



## Nostalgic Stoneman (Jun 30, 2007)

My Father served on the above tankers as an apprentice cadet,(deck), around the 1920`s.
He moved on during the 2nd WW to the NZSC on the SS Tekoa,running from Australia to UK.
Later he was with GSNC on SS Caverock as 1st Mate, finished up taking supplies to the Mulberry Harbour after D.Day.

I can`t remember the name of all the tankers he served on with Eagle Oil.
I can remember that at sometime during the war, whilst on the Caverock, he was taking scrap metal from the London Blitz up to Dorman & Longs @ Middlesborough.
His name, William Henry Isted.

Regards,
Tony Isted


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Welcome on board Tony.

You may find more about the Eagle Oil on the Helderline website,

www.hederline.nl

They have many images and records of Shell and Eagle Oil tankers, and you may find your Fathers' ships there.

PS, my Dad sailed in Eagle Oil from 1942 until the end of the War.

Regards,

Roy.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Tony its a long time since you have been on site, welcome back.


----------



## Alistair Macnab (May 13, 2008)

*Eagle Oil.....*

Not too many people know that Weetman Pearson, the founder of Eagle Oil/Aguila was viewed quite favorably by the Mexican Government when compared to how they viewed Rockefeller's efforts and Andrew Weir's British-Mexican Oil Company. It is worth recording that Eagle had the first 19,000 dwt tankers - the largest ships in their day. Even so, all the ****** oil concessions in the Mexican Gulf were nationalized in 1938 but by that time, these overseas operators had all moved to Lake Maracaibo in Venezuela.


----------



## Robert Bush (May 18, 2006)

You are correct Alistair he was very popular in Mexico. As Lord Cowdrey he was the man behind the ABC, American British Cowdrey Hospital in Mexico City, a fine institution that I knew well. My daughter was born there.


----------

